# Emotiva UMC-1 Processor Giveaway Qualification Thread



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

*Win an Emotiva UMC-1 Processor Qualification Thread*









*Emotiva and Home Theater Shack*... have teamed up to give away yet another UMC-1 processor to one lucky winner! 

This is the unit I personally reviewed, but it has been very well taken care of and includes the latest firmware update.

*This giveaway is for supporting members and our currently active members who have been posting regularly and shown the desire to stick around on a regular basis and help us grow Home Theater Shack.
*


Qualification period is from _*TODAY through March 31, 2011*_.
*Qualifying members must already be registered and already have 50 posts as of December 31, 2010 to qualify.*
You MUST have an additional 25 posts during the qualification period. No post padding! 
You MUST have been active and have posted between October 1, 2010 and December 31, 2010.
*Exception*: Not Required for Supporting Members who donated prior to December 31, 2010.


*WARNING*: IF YOU DID NOT MAKE A POST FROM October 1, 2010 to December 31, 2010 AND DO NOT ALREADY HAVE 50 POSTS AS OF 12/31/2010, YOU *WILL NOT* QUALIFY FOR THIS GIVEAWAY!


The winner must be willing to post a user review here at Home Theater Shack within 60 days of receiving the unit.
Your audio/video equipment must be listed in our Home Theater Equipment forum.
Tell us that you are qualified and would like to be entered into the giveaway by posting in this thread below[/URL]. 

A random drawing will be held the first part of April 2011 from the qualified entries.

SHIPPING: Shipping cost to a USA address is included. If you are in foreign land and win the unit, you must provide a USA address for shipping. Someone else will have to be responsible for shipping to you.

_Qualifications are subject to amendment with notice posted here._


Best of luck... :T

*This is the QUALIFICATION THREAD ONLY... any comments or questions should be posted in the Emotiva UMC-1 Giveaway discussion thread.*


*DO NOT POST IN THIS THREAD UNTIL YOU ARE ACTUALLY QUALIFIED!*


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Im qualified, please enter me in the giveaway.


----------



## patchesj (Jun 17, 2009)

I'm qualified, please enter me! Thanks!


----------



## koyaan (Mar 2, 2010)

I think I've qualified. Please sign me up.


----------



## dougc (Dec 19, 2009)

OOOOh sign me up please! I want a UMC-1 BAD!! I'm qualified.


----------



## engtaz (Jul 9, 2010)

In please


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Hello, I am now qualified and would like to be entered into the giveaway.

Again, all the best to everyone who enters.


----------



## fitzwaddle (Aug 25, 2010)

I am qualified, and would like to enter. Thanks for another great giveaway!


----------



## vann_d (Apr 7, 2009)

Please enter me. I am qualified.

This would be a great excuse to build a 7 ch amp. Thanks!


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

I believe I'm qualified for this one, and I just can't sit out this time. My Denon is getting long in the tooth, and this little beauty would make an amazing upgrade to get me into the new audio format age. Best of luck to everyone, and thanks Sonnie!


----------



## Theresa (Aug 23, 2010)

I believe I'm qualified. Please enter me in this giveaway.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Congratulations to 

*TypeA*

Our Emotiva UMC-1 winner! ​

Seems like this is the second contest here recently where the first person entered won... :clap:


----------



## vann_d (Apr 7, 2009)

Sonnie said:


> Congratulations to
> 
> TypeA
> 
> ...


Congratulations! Man, this would have been fun. Almost 1 in 10 odds, wow!


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

:yay: Thanks Home Theater Shack!


----------



## Picture_Shooter (Dec 23, 2007)

Awesome!! Congrats TYPE A


----------



## sub_crazy (Nov 17, 2007)

Congrats TypeA!


----------



## engtaz (Jul 9, 2010)

Congrats TYPE A


----------

